# Best way to raise 2 working black mali puppies together?



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

I have kept 2 black malinois for training and future breeding. 

If i keep the pups together in the same run will they get attached to each other and then form a stronger bond with each other rather than myself?

Any advice and or experience in this matter would be appreciated.

The male seems to pick on the female a lot although she does fight back, they are only 9 weeks old.

Thanks


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

they must be raised separate - this is why it's not ever a good idea to raise two puppies together - twice as much work for you, and the potential to really screw up both puppies if you don't put in the extra work. They should be housed separately, fed separately, crated separately, trained separately, attention/play separately - everything separate. Only enough time together to allow them to know each other and establish a friendly relationship. Brief playtimes ok, but only if one isn't dominating the other (if you want both to become great working candidates).

good luck.

molly


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Tried putting 2 pups in the same run and all I got was a shy picked on male pup, the female was domanant , seperated them and the male came back and was the strong puppie I wanted.
Think raising them seperatly is the way to go.
Brian


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Molly Graf said:


> they must be raised separate - this is why it's not ever a good idea to raise two puppies together - twice as much work for you, and the potential to really screw up both puppies if you don't put in the extra work. They should be housed separately, fed separately, crated separately, trained separately, attention/play separately - everything separate. Only enough time together to allow them to know each other and establish a friendly relationship. Brief playtimes ok, but only if one isn't dominating the other (if you want both to become great working candidates).
> 
> good luck.
> 
> molly


I agree with this one. Separate them quickly before they get too attach to each other.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey whats up bud. At a young age its alright to do some of your training using pack mentality. At the age of your pups its a REAL GOOD idea to seperate them until there training is complete to your desire. You can still put them on tie outs together of course on seperate tie outs. But other than that keep them seperate. They will become dependent on each other more than you and also could pose some problems down the road for you. Keep them seperate and only you be there bond. This way you will get your bond. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

The previous adivise is good. If two puppies are left alone together to play, it's going to be real hard for you to be the fun guy when it's time for them to work.


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

The best way is to never do it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

morris lindesey said:


> The best way is to never do it.


Couldn't agree more! Time needs to be spent and focused on one.


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

My mal is growing up running freely in the yard with gsd and caucasian mix. When I'm not working one of them, they are always together. I see only benefits in my situation. My submissive and calm gsd is getting more and more active, possessive, dominant. Mal is being a mal, the pack leader from a puppy (she has her own space, she eats first etc.). When I'm in the yard gsd and mali are seeking my attention, sometimes fighting for it (one of them tries to force another to go farther from me). When I work or play with one of them or both, their attention is on me. When I work with one and another is tied and sometimes barking, I don't see any problems. Another dog isn't interested in it. I wouldn't raise two pups at a time just because I couldn't give them enough time. But when other dogs are older, for me it's ok.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Pamella Renaldi said:


> I agree with this one. Separate them quickly before they get too attach to each other.


Not only that (which is enough of a reason all by itself, IMO), you are allowing your dog to be "picked on." Nothing good comes out of that.



morris lindesey said:


> The best way is to never do it.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

indeed, seperatly if you do it. I did raise 2 puppies (the mother of Ninja: Grietje and Anne) together 'cause of the quarantaine rule from the UK. Never ever again...


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all the replies. The pups are now in seperate runs. I was under the impression that this was the best way, just nice to hear it from people with experience and or knowledge with this.


----------

